# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] Προβλημα με εστία sos

## vasilis1978

Καλησπερα.

Στα καλα καθούμενα , ενω η συζηγος ειχε χρησιμοποιήσει την εστία λιγο νωριτερα , σταματησαν να δουλευουν και τα τεσσερα ματια της εστίας .Ο φούρνος δουλευει κανονικα χωρις κανενα προβλημα οι εστίες δεν εχουν ρευμα καθολου . Εχει τυχει να κλειδώσει η εστία παλιοτερα αλλα παντα άναβε ενα φωτάκι ή οταν γυριζες τους διακόπτες έδινε ρευμα .αυτη την στιγμη ειναι σαν νεκρά . Μαρκα Siemens οπως εγραψα τα κουμπιά ειναι στον φουρνο και οχι πανω στην κεραμική εστία ειναι 8ετιας . Δεν εχω ιδιαίτερες γνωσεις κατι ψηλά γνωριζω απο ηλεκτρολογικά απλα ειναι δυσκολοι οικονομικα οι καιροί και θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας . 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## diony

γράψε E.NR. συσκευής είναι σε ετικέτα στα πλάγια της πόρτας ή στο πίσω μέρος της κουζίνας και αν μπορέσεις να ανεβάσεις κάποια φωτογραφία μήπως μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος

----------


## vasilis1978

E-Nr. HE330550

----------


## diony

αρχικά ρίξε μία ματιά στις οδηγίες , μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο κλείδωμα από το ρολόι , λίγο απίθανο βέβαια 
τώρα υπάρχουν και άλλες εκδοχές

να υπάρχει κακή επαφή στην κεντρική κλεμμα πίσω από την κουζίνα

 ή εκεί που τροφοδοτούνται οι διακόπτες εστιών

αν η εντολή προς τις εστίες ελέγχεται από ρελέ , και έχουμε χαλασμένο τροφοδοτικό με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει τίποτα

σε κάθε περίπτωση αν δεν είναι από το ρολόι , θα χρειαστεί άνοιγμα η συσκευή

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* ότι εργασίες θα κάνεις , να τις κάνεις αφού έχεις κατεβάσει από τον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα την ασφάλεια και διακόπτη της κουζίνας και έχεις βεβαιωθεί πως δεν πάει ρεύμα στη συσκευή

και αν χρειαστεί να αποσυνδέσεις καλώδια , βάλε σημάδια

----------


## vasilis1978

Kαλημερα

Απο οτι ειδα το ρευμα φτανει μεχρι και τα τεσσερα ρελε.Δοκιμασα και τους 4 διακοπτες απο της εστιες ολοι δουλευουν on of
Τωρα τι να κανω δεν ξερω.

----------


## vasilis1978

δεν κανουν παντος θορυβο οτι κουμπωνουν , συνχρωρηστε με για τον τροπο  που τα γραφω αλλα΄ δεν ξερω την ορολογια.

----------


## diony

προφανώς η τριπολική  φισα με τα λεπτά καλώδια έχει το ρόλο της επικοινωνίας με κάποια αντίστοιχη πλακέτα στις εστίες , τώρα ή κάποια τροφοδοσία λείπει ή κάτι δεν δίνει την εντολή , πάντως μην προσπαθήσεις βιαστικά να παρακάμψεις κάτι αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος , υπάρχει ο φόβος να κάνεις κάποια επιπλέον ζημιά
στη Φώτο φαίνεται ένα δεύτερο μαύρο λεπτό πολυκαλώδιο να φεύγει ,που πηγαίνει ?

----------


## vasilis1978



----------


## vasilis1978

πηγαινει πανω στην εστια αυτο που μου εδειξες

----------


## vasilis1978

ξεκουμπωσα το κοκκινο και το ασπρο βισμα που κουμπωνει πανω στην πλακετα του διακοπτη μπας και αλαξει κατι ...τιποτα (το εκανα πριν μου γραψεις οτι μπορει να υπαρχει προβλημα)

----------


## diony

εδώ δείχνει για τροφοδοτικό , ίσως από εδώ να ξεκινούσες ,και πάλι γράφω ότι κάνεις βάζε σημάδια και *πολύ προσοχή τόσο για τη δική σου ασφάλεια* και  για το ότι αν κάπου κάνεις βραχυκύκλωμα καλωδίου ή πλακέτας με τη γείωση μπορεί να κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά

----------


## vasilis1978



----------


## vasilis1978

Η αντισταση στην εισοδο του τροφοδοτικου καηκε !Για ποιο λογο μια τοσο μεγαλη αντισταση να καηκε τι αλλο να ψαξω?

----------


## diony

αν είναι* βέβαιο* ότι είναι καμένη σίγουρα θέλουν έλεγχο οι δίοδοι και οι οι πυκνωτές ,θα σου πουν περισσότερα και κάποιοι πιο αρμόδιοι με τα ηλεκτρονικά                                            
πρέπει να βγάζει σε κάποια σημεία 12V DC νομίζω αλλά έχει και άλλα εξαρτήματα για να κάνει μόνο αυτό που γράφω

----------


## nyannaco

Ισως με γελάει η γωνία της φωτογραφίας, αλλά αυτός ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι φουσκωμένος;

----------


## vasilis1978

καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοηθεια .
με την αλαγη της αντίστασης εγινε η δουλεια ολα κομπλε . Τον λογο δεν γνωριζω που ειχε καεί αλλά ο χρονος θα δειξει ποσο θα αντέξει . Οσο αφορα τους δυο πυκνωτές ο ενας εχει φουσκώσει πολυ λιγο απειροελάχιστα θα ελεγα και τον αφησα εως εχει. Εαν επαναληφθεί η βλάβη ,θα βοηθησει κ ενας φιλος να αλλαχτεί και αυτος .

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοηθεια .
> με την αλαγη της αντίστασης εγινε η δουλεια ολα κομπλε . Τον λογο δεν γνωριζω που ειχε καεί αλλά ο χρονος θα δειξει ποσο θα αντέξει . Οσο αφορα τους δυο πυκνωτές ο ενας εχει φουσκώσει πολυ λιγο απειροελάχιστα θα ελεγα και τον αφησα εως εχει. Εαν επαναληφθεί η βλάβη ,θα βοηθησει κ ενας φιλος να αλλαχτεί και αυτος .


Καλό θα ήταν να τον άλλαζες. Το κόστος είναι μηδαμινό.

----------


## diony

> καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοηθεια .
> με την αλαγη της αντίστασης εγινε η δουλεια ολα κομπλε . Τον λογο δεν γνωριζω που ειχε καεί αλλά ο χρονος θα δειξει ποσο θα αντέξει . Οσο αφορα τους δυο πυκνωτές ο ενας εχει φουσκώσει πολυ λιγο απειροελάχιστα θα ελεγα και τον αφησα εως εχει. Εαν επαναληφθεί η βλάβη ,θα βοηθησει κ ενας φιλος να αλλαχτεί και αυτος .


Μακάρι να μην έχεις άλλα απρόοπτα ,διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις ότι είναι δυνατό να αλλαχτεί από τα ύποπτα εξαρτήματα
το μπράβο σε σένα για την επιμονή σου
 :Smile:

----------


## ezizu

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αλλάξεις οπωσδήποτε (κσι άμεσα,εφόσον είναι και λίγο φουσκωμένος) , εκτός απο αυτόν τον πυκνωτή και όλους τους άλλους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές της πλακέτας .

----------

FILMAN (17-02-15)

----------

